# How to set up incoming filter or two inboxes in Outlook



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi:

I'm using Outlook 2003 as part of Office Professional Suite 2003 with SP2. Also use XP Pro.

Here is my question: I have set up two mail accounts through two different servers and they are working. 

I want to use one account for business and the other for personal. Right now, all incoming mail is going into the same inbox. I've tried help without being able to find the right info to solve the problem. 

Can I set up two inboxes? One for each account? I get a lot of business mail and I think having everything in one inbox is slowing Outlook down. 

If not, how can I set up an automatic filter that will send all business incoming emails into a folder (they do it for junk mail so I know it can be done) Would that be better?

I went to rules, but didn't know how to set anything up with the wording and didn't know if that was the right place anyway.

I'd appreciate any assistance. Thank you

Bill


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It is probably a bit easier to just create two new folders with names like *Personal* and *Business*. They can be inside the current Inbox or on the same top level as the Inbox. Click on *New* in the menu bar and select *Folder...* . You will get a dialog box that will let you name the folder and choose its location.

To create Rules to sort incoming mail ...

1) Select *Rules and Alerts* from the *Tools* menu.

3) Click on *New Rule* in the Rules and Alerts screen.

4) Select* Start with Blank Rule* in the Rules Wizard. Choose *Check messages when they arrive* and then click the *Next* button.

5) Put a check in *Through the specified account* in the Step 1 box. The *On this machine only* box will also be checked.

6) Click on specified in the Step 2 box.

7) Choose an e-mail account from the drop down list in the Account screen and click *OK*.

8) Click *Next* in the Rules Wizard.

9) Put checks in *Move it to the specified folder* and *Stop processing more rules* in the Step 1 box.

10) Click on specified next to the word folder in the Step 2 box.

11) Select the desired target folder from the list and click on "OK"

12) Click "Finish" in the Rules Wizard.

13) Click on "Apply" and then "OK" in the Rules and Alerts screen.

14) Repeat the above steps for as many accounts as needed.

You can also apply any combination of created rules to existing messages in the Inbox:

1) Select Rules and Alerts from the Tools menu.

3) Click on "Run Rules Now..." in the Rules and Alerts screen.

4) Put check marks in for the rules you wish to apply

5) Do not put a check in the sub-folders option.

6) Click on Run Now.


----------



## DyTryan (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Chuck,

I'm in the same boat as the original poster - I have a personal account set up in Outlook but I want to add an account for my business so I followed your instructions, but when I send, the email still comes from my personal account. I want the recipient to see it's from my business account.

How can I/we set up a separate account in Outlook that has it's own Inbox and Sent folders?

Thanks!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

As far as I know, when you compose a new message, Outlook will always choose the default account as the sending account. It has no way of automatically knowing you want to use the non-default identity for sending a new message.

You should have the option switch to a different "from" account and address. When I am composing a new message in Outlook 2003, the menu bar in the message composition screen has a drop-down "Accounts" button that lets me pick a different sending identity.

If I am replying to someone, Outlook automatically chooses the account identity used to receive the message.


----------



## DyTryan (Jun 4, 2007)

Yea! I see what you're talking about. Thanks for your help!!! Now I'd just have to remember to do that every time.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DyTryan said:


> Thanks for your help!!! Now I'd just have to remember to do that every time.


There is a kind of a kludgy way that should force Outlook to always make you pick an identity/account when sending a new message. Set up a fake account using a non-existent mail server and make it the default account. Also set that account to never check for new messages. If you then forget to pick the desired account for a new message, Outlook will beat up on you with a "Server Not Found" error message. You will need to open the message in your Outbox and pick the correct account before resending. This will not help out if you receive a message on one account but need to reply or forward it using another one.

BTW, Welcome to TSG.


----------



## Steve-hose (Jul 25, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> It is probably a bit easier to just create two new folders with names like *Personal* and *Business*. They can be inside the current Inbox or on the same top level as the Inbox. Click on *New* in the menu bar and select *Folder...* . You will get a dialog box that will let you name the folder and choose its location.
> 
> To create Rules to sort incoming mail ...
> 
> ...


Hello I have tried this but when I reply, it keeps the sent message in the account's inbox, not in the Sent folder anymore. Is there a way to get it to put it in the Sent folder? Thanks much.


----------



## Steve-hose (Jul 25, 2007)

Never mind, I found it, you go into advanced mail and uncheck the keep sent item with original. Thanks.


----------

